# Video of Trains at Farplex Railroad Fall 2011



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Running trains at the Fairplex
My C19 and Pearl Harbor Cars

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03MX...detailpage

Matt's Bigboy and 20 cars.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZZA...detailpage


Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, Tommy... The MLS trains were a big hit.... 

The show was good, but it would have been nice to see more of the MLS bunch....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos Tommy! You really have the running at Fairplex figured out now. Your C19 and Pearl Harbor seemed run forever AND you still had time to get some video. Very cool, my friend.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And he's running batteries! I asked if the club had any heartburn over him being in control of his own train, pretty cool! 

(The Fairplex is usually track powered!) 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, is that you saying "yeah yeah yeah" in the beginning of the first video????? LOL sure sound like you!! Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Where the water tender???


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The BIG Boy didn't need water! IT ran on Track power!!!!!! 

eh eh ! 

:~} 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank You for posting the video
I hope to make it next year 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 07 Nov 2011 08:36 AM 
Great, Tommy... The MLS trains were a big hit.... 

The show was good, but it would have been nice to see more of the MLS bunch....











How many MLSers were there?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan C was there with me, Jim Francis Becky Francis, Greg E, Mark Johnson, Matt, Tommy , Gracie, and Mrs Tommy, Paul Burch and Mrs Burch, Johnathan B, John C from Semi Vally, Carla and Gary, Matt's Dad Mr Matt, Dan Hoag, Howard, ( No not that Howard) Live steam Howard, Gary Armistead ( I think) That is all I can remember 

We had one of the best chat secessions in the lobby that we have had in a long time. 


JJ


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks JJ. I wanted to be there again this year, but if I go to Vegas the first weekend in Dec., I have a chance to ride in the cab of Eureka, and I don't have enough vacation time to do both. A man has to set his priorities! hehehe I also have a few things to do on #173 that will be a lot easier with Jesse's help. 

I'm surprised Chris Walas wasn't there, or John Corradini, Greg Stevens, Josh Updike, or many of the other semi-local guys.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Margie and I were there too. Folks reported seeing Josh Updike. Bob and Sandra Baxter, Dave Crocker, and Don Gage had their layout running. Greg Elmassian was there as well showing off his EgoPad. Vic Smith was there with his pizza box layout....right at the front door. And, of course, Dave who put it all on. It was a pretty good turnout.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

EgoPad??? hehehe


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight... John Corradini was there. He's the "John C" in JJ's post...


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 08 Nov 2011 01:41 AM 
EgoPad??? hehehe 

His term...not mine. It was an HP rig...littlier than an Ipad. That's good IMHO. Wastes less space....


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, thanks for posting the videos.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan. Glad to hear John was there.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 08 Nov 2011 04:57 PM 
Thanks Stan. Glad to hear John was there.  
You missed a great time and we missed you Dwight


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks JJ. I miss you guys as well. Like I said, I wanted to go (again), but given the choice, I have to go with the Eureka cab ride.  Those kinds of opportunities don't present themselves very often.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, yes, it was me saying yes, yes, yes.... see how agreeable a fellow I am? ha ha ha! 

Next year I will spend overnight for sure, miss the evening chewing the fat sessions... 

Really lucked out, rained the day before and the day after... ' 

Greg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Because of the rain the day before, track was a little wet in the morning. So the running of the trains on the mainlines was delayed a little while the track dried some before they cleaned it. Except for me and the C19







I was running battery power so I started at 9 am right on on schedule. There was a little slippage when I first started but by the 2nd lap that was gone. I ran 3 1/2 hours straight, put the tender on the charger, went to the show, had some lunch then ran about another 2 hours in the afternoon. I had a great time and enjoyed the chat sessions in the lobby.
A big THANK YOU to Bob and the volunteers at the Fairplex Garden Railroad. 

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

But how was the crowd at the show was there numbers enough to pay for another show next yr. ? It sounds like the ones who attended had another great time at the Fairplex but how was the main event . . . which made the mls gathering feasible !!!?

imho,
doug c


----------

